# Excel stats verses Matlab, R and Python



## farmerscott (Aug 2, 2019)

Hi Everybody,

Can anyone provide some pros and cons of each of these stats packages for a general professional level but not for full on data science work.

thanks,

Farmerscott


----------



## AhoyNC (Aug 2, 2019)

Here are some links explaining the difference between R and Excel.
I personally prefer R over Excel for statistical work. As stated in the links below R does have a steep learning curve.

https://www.northeastern.edu/levelblog/2017/08/17/5-things-consider-choosing-r-excel/
https://www.gapintelligence.com/blog/understanding-r-programming-over-excel-for-data-analysis/
https://www.rforexcelusers.com/excel-vs-r-when-to-use-what/
https://r-dir.com/blog/2013/11/r-vs-excel-for-data-analysis.html


----------

